# Trader exercise by Bloomberg



## skc (14 July 2016)

https://www.traderbrainexercise.com/Exercise/Exercise

I don't have much time to describe it... but it's interesting enough.

So try it for yourself.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 July 2016)

So far I'm 8:3 W:L, after 11 reps.

I like this a lot... thanks.  Have registered.

Explanation found here https://www.traderbrainexercise.com/Home/About

"...research indicates is the power behind this mysterious “X-factor.”".  Right up my alley!

I can think of heaps of ways to use this in training and live trading.


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 July 2016)

I likened it to dogs interacting. A bull terrier goes outside the yard and a bitsa (and its bitch) turn up. The bitsa gives the bull terrier a bit of cheek and gets chased. The bitsa thinks it's a game and has another chop. The bully doesn't want to play and goes back in the yard with the bitsa's bitch. :1luvu: The bitsa goes up to the gate to goad the bully some more and try to woo his bitch back. 

Don't know what the connection to trading is though.


----------



## skc (14 July 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> "...research indicates is the power behind this mysterious “X-factor.”".  Right up my alley!
> 
> I can think of heaps of ways to use this in training and live trading.




Here's the full text



> Traders and Portfolio Managers recognize that some among their crowd have a seemingly outsized talent for predicting the direction of the markets. On one hand, it’s common to cobble together good performance with good risk management, but the consistently great performers appear to possess *some sort of otherworldly gift for seeing where prices will go.
> 
> *The Bloomberg Tradebook Trader Exercise has been designed by The ReThink Group to assist traders in practicing the thinking style that research indicates is the power behind this mysterious “X-factor.” Ironically, brain and behavioral research shows that the markets only masquerade as a numbers game. They are actually a game that neuroeconomists have called “intentional social risk”.
> 
> As such, this trader brain warm-up leverages classic psychology research into the perception of social meaning. If indeed the brain works a bit like muscle, engaging with the exercise can be expected to help bring a trader into the right mindset to make his or her best trades. For more detailed information on the science behind The Bloomberg Tradebook Trader Exercise, click here.




And more details here

https://www.traderbrainexercise.com/Content/NatureTraderIntuition.pdf

I can see where they are coming from and their hypothesis... I am slightly unconvinced that the exercise can train the brain in a way that enhances trading performance.



Wysiwyg said:


> I likened it to dogs interacting. A bull terrier goes outside the yard and a bitsa (and its bitch) turn up. The bitsa gives the bull terrier a bit of cheek and gets chased. The bitsa thinks it's a game and has another chop. The bully doesn't want to play and goes back in the yard with the bitsa's bitch. :1luvu: The bitsa goes up to the gate to goad the bully some more and try to woo his bitch back.
> 
> Don't know what the connection to trading is though.




Sort of... although dogs have faces and expressions so understanding their interaction is somewhat easier.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (15 July 2016)

Quickly came around to 50:50  W:L.

As an exercise, I consider it superior to watching price action bar by bar then predicting the next bar, because logical reasoning should be removed from cognitive processes.  Instead of the logical mind interfering with "ahhh, I see a head and shoulders pattern", it has to intuit the answer.

Anyone else try it?

I'll try to work out a way to test this empirically then start a thread.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (15 July 2016)

Quick test.

Got 7 out of 9 correct in a row.  My eye's in.  

PSC - down to a low of 52 tomorrow and close 55.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (15 July 2016)

Since most questions are a choice of 4, random chance would have you at 25% correct.  
My W:L has dropped further, now 42:56, ie. 43%.

Also found a paper by an expert in the psychology of trading, a guy who actually lives in Melbourne.

http://www.istfin.eco.usi.ch/p_bossaerts.pdf


----------

